# Du bist im falschen Forum!



## thE_29 (26. Apr 2005)

Wenn ein Thread von euch hier gelandet ist, dann einfach aus dem Grund, da wir *kein Java-Script Forum* sind, sondern ein *Java-Forum*

Hier noch 3 Links dazu:
Was ist Java? (Wikipedia)
Was ist JavaScript? (Wikipedia)
java-forum.org - FAQ

Ich hoffe euch ist nun endlich klar, das *Java != JavaScript ist!*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass euch hier jemand hilft ist ziemlich gering, aber manchmal weiß doch jemand Rat!


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Mai 2005)

[DUKE]Das kleine Wörtchen 'Script' sorgt für einen riesigen Unterschied![/DUKE]

Einige Links, die helfen können, Informationen und Lösungen zu JavaScript zu erhalten
JavaScript Tutorial (englisch)
JavaScript Turorials (deutsch)

Es gibt zwar unter uns auch einige JavaScript-Programmierer, aber die sind hier eben nicht so dicht gesäht, wie bspw. bei
JavaScript-Forum auf masterportal24.com
Javascript-Forum auf tutorials.de
JavaScript-Forum auf jswelt.de
JavaScript-Bereich von SelfHTML


----------



## Beni (26. Jul 2008)

Hm, ich glaube das sollte auf diesen Thread verweisen?


----------

